# BY laws!



## JB93 (Jun 1, 2016)

Do prince hall or mainstream HAVE to purchase paraphernalia from prince hall or mainstream, or yall can buy paraphernalia from anywhere you choose?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jun 1, 2016)

Anywhere you please. I'm a Prince Hall mason and I buy Masonic paraphernalia from a "Mainstream" Shriner international temple. There are lapel pins you can buy that say PHA or GL, but for the most part we mostly wear the same paraphernalia.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## JB93 (Jun 1, 2016)

Do yall by laws require yall to purchase paraphernalia from your home fraternity?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 1, 2016)

JB93 said:


> Do yall by laws require yall to purchase paraphernalia from your home fraternity?


No.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm unaware of any state GL which requires purchase from a particular source. UGLE does not. I purchase my aprons and collars from Craftings in Chester


----------



## Bloke (Jun 2, 2016)

JB93 said:


> Do yall by laws require yall to purchase paraphernalia from your home fraternity?



No


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 2, 2016)

Very little paraphernalia of any sort is available from any of my jurisdictions.  Ritual training and Masonic education materials, forms and publications.

Almost all paraphernalia I have seen is from private companies or private individuals.  There should not be any bylaw that favors any specific business.  That's not in line with our values.

Even the shops that I have seen at appendent body centers are actually private companies.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 4, 2016)

Junk Man trying to make his money...


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 5, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> Junk Man trying to make his money...


Ah! You're referring to what our Grand Lodge calls the "Merchandise Committee"- we lovingly (!) call it the "Trinkets & Junque Boys".


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 6, 2016)

Check your GL By-laws again. 
Doesn't sound right. 

Find out what administration adopted those recommendations, if in fact they are in the book.

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 8, 2016)

it's called profit sharing, wm let's him set up out side make his little change and give the Lodge a cut for his services, it's the American Dream. No harm, no foul, that way a brother don't have to wait on snail mail to get their trinkets and regalia...


----------

